# Dumme Antworten auf dumme Fragen



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

.




.


*Netzfundstücke



Was sucht ein einarmiger Mann in der Einkaufsstraße?
Einen Second Hand Shop.

Was sagt man, wenn ein Spanner stirbt ?
Der ist weg vom Fenster.

Wie kastriert man einen Kühlschrank?
Man nimmt die Eier raus

Wie heißt Prostituierte auf Italienisch?
Nutella.

Was ist fies?
Einen Blinden ins Kino schicken.

Was ist noch fieser?
Wenn es ein Stummfilm ist.

Warum hat der Weihnachtsmann so einen großen Sack?
Weil er nur einmal im Jahr kommt.

Wie nennen Kannibalen einen Mediziner?
Hot Doc.

Wie nennen Kannibalen einen Rollstuhlfahrer?
Essen auf Rädern.

Was haben ein Schäferhund ein kurzsichtiger Gynäkologe geminsam?
Eine feuchte Nase.

Warum hat die Frankfurter Börse keine Toiletten?
Die werden nicht gebraucht, denn dort bescheißt jeder jeden.

Was steht auf dem Grabstein einer Putzfrau?
Sie kehrt nie wieder.

Was macht eine Eskimo-Frau auf einer Eisscholle?
Abtreiben.

Was ist ein Einarmiger mit einem Kartenspiel?
"Mission" Impossible.

Was ist ein Cowboy ohne Pferd?
Ein Sattelschlepper.

Warum hat Gott von Adam eine Rippe geklaut und daraus eine Frau gemacht?
Er wollte zeigen, dass bei einem Diebstahl nichts Vernünftiges rauskommt.

Wie nennt man einen Liliputaner, der 20 Kinder hat?
Fruchtzwerge.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der FDP und einem Manta?
Der Manta hat mehr Sitze.

Was ist ein Kondom mit Loch?
Kinderüberaschung.

Warum reiben sich Mädchen morgens die Augen?
Weil sie keine Hoden zum Kratzen haben.

Welche Sprache spricht man in der Sauna?
Schwitzerdeutsch.

Was ist ein Bikini?
Zwei Punkte und ein Gedankenstrich.

Wie nennt man einen intelligenten Toilettenbesucher?
Klugscheißer!

Wie nennt man die Schambehaarung einer Zwergin?
Zwerchfell.

Wer ist patriotischer: die Italiener oder die Franzosen?
Die Italiener natürlich, die trinken ihren Wein aus Römern. Oder hast du schon mal einen Franzosen gesehen, der Wein aus Parisern trinkt?

Wie nennen Kannibalen ein Skelett?
Leergut.
 



Viel Spaß.*​


----------



## Muli (14 Feb. 2008)

Meine Favoriten: :3drofl:

Warum hat Gott von Adam eine Rippe geklaut und daraus eine Frau gemacht?
Er wollte zeigen, dass bei einem Diebstahl nichts Vernünftiges rauskommt.

Warum reiben sich Mädchen morgens die Augen?
Weil sie keine Hoden zum Kratzen haben.


----------



## icks-Tina (14 Feb. 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten: :3drofl:
> 
> Warum hat Gott von Adam eine Rippe geklaut und daraus eine Frau gemacht?
> Er wollte zeigen, dass bei einem Diebstahl nichts Vernünftiges rauskommt.
> ...




selbst ich (die Rippe) finde die beiden auch am besten...... Dankeschön


----------

